# uk slingshot laws ?



## duckyousuckers (May 3, 2013)

evening all.so ive just gotten into cattie/slingshot.last time i had a catapult was a milbro or a dead shot lol,awsome catties they were aswell back in the day.so im new to these new catties/slingshots,ive just bought a barnett diablo are they any good ?? i aint been out with it yet but will do shortly BUT first i want to know if theres any laws in england regarding catapults/sligshot as far as im aware catapults are classed as a toy and law can only be applied if used in a offensive manner .i bought a air rifle for my son last xmas to shoot the rats on a allotment i had but i had to sell due to health reasons.ive tried to get permisson to shoot but no joy so i bought the diablo for my son so we can go out n shoot some woodies/rabbits ect ect.so is there any laws ?.thanks lads


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

There are no laws regarding concealed carry of any slingshot wrist braced or otherwise in the UK but common sense would tell you that its a no go in towns, bars and the likes.The tricky part comes to shooting of wildlife all are protected and even those classed as vermin one still needs permission from landowner to shoot.To put it simple you can't just go out shooting up wildlife anywhere you choose,do that with slingshot or any weapon for that matter will land you into trouble if caught


----------



## duckyousuckers (May 3, 2013)

ok mate thats what i was thinking.i think if you got caught in woodland/countryside and just said you were shooting rats or targets then police would just send you on your way i think,whereas air rifle oh dear they chuck the book at you.


----------

